# How much is this vet visit going to cost?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Like everything, vet charges vary widely in different parts of the U.S. For our vet, mileage (13 miles) is $52.50, an "exam" (professional services) is $52.50, and vaccines are typically around $18.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL! All depends sometimes on the vet. Farm call, cost of shot and charge for administering it, possible exam for looking at the scratch.

I've got my vet coming out tomorrow to remove an especially pesky bean from Walka. Hoping it's under $100 but in all reality probably around $140 hopefully not more. Never had a vet do this particular service before, so going on farm call and what I think he'll charge for the service without tranqing the horse.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Depends on what your vet charges for a farm call. You can ask them. You can also ask them how much the shot is. It's your right as a horse-owner to ask them how much their services are.

For me it would have been about 80 dollars. But it's 59.00 for a farm-call (meaning for them to drive to the farm to see my horse.)


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

For me it would be about $200. Actually I don't think I've ever had a vet bill under $190, ever.... I still owe $17 on my account, I keep forgetting to call and pay it lol.

Just always assume the vet bill is going to be more than you want to pay.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

As others have stated, much depends on your Vet and location - one thing I always do, is ask the Vet or receptionist, "What do you charge for an initial farm call/4-way (I do my own now-way cheaper)/float/, etc... that way I'll have no surprises when handed the bill


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You're in CT, so $200 plus or minus. Most charge $85 for the barn call. I haven't had a vet bill yet that didn't start with a 2 in this state.


----------



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

*Omg!*

I was hoping it wouldn't be over $130. I still have to get all his spring shots in March and I have the farrier coming next week. I picked the most expensive farrier because my horse's hooves have some issues (he's ottb). Well looks like I'll be living off spaghetti again for a while.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm putting my guess around $200.

My vet is about 45 - 60 minutes away and my farm fee is $75. My exam fee is $25. I am guesstimating your tetanus shot at around $30 so you might get lucky.....


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you have a trailer or access to one? You could always haul him. I and a friend hauled my filly and her horses for all of their shots, and it only cost me gas money to get there, and the vaccination fee. There wasn't even a clinic fee. I think it was $95 for her tetanus, rabies, and a coggin to be pulled. That is verus a $60 farm fee plus $1.25 per mile if it is more than 5 miles from the farm...putting the fee of them just coming OUT at $90.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

For me it would be about $35 bucks (I think the welless visit is around $20 plus whatever else they do. A wellness visit is really just a look over by the vet, without treating anything.) I haul my horse to the vet. His seasonal vaccinations are usually around $75-100. I always have a fecal done and a Coggins once a year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you board, get into the habit of scheduling shots the same day as other boarders so you all split the barn call fee. Really helps keep the price down.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Where I live, it cost me 188 dollars for a couple shots (about 18-30 dollars each) and $70 for a bottle of corta flex.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Any chance you know someone who can show you how to give basic shots and treat a scratch?

My vet wouldn't even come out for those things.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Last time we had a vet out it was $150 just to get them to the farm, and we're only 15 mins from town. Australian vets seem to be more expensive than what you guys pay in the US. Not sure why, prob just because they can, there is only one vet in a 100km radius that does farm calls.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

boots said:


> Any chance you know someone who can show you how to give basic shots and treat a scratch?
> 
> My vet wouldn't even come out for those things.


This is the key for keeping vet costs down. Know what you can do yourself and what you really need a vet for.
Besides the essential first aid supplies, most folks also keep at least bute and banamine (prescription drugs) handy. Even if you only use them after talking to your vet on the phone, it will save you lots of $$s.
I don't know if it's typical or not, but our vet is always available via his cell phone for advice (no charge) even when he is on vacation.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

No idea on the bill, but usually the receptionist can give you a rough estimate when you call to make an appointment, including farm call fee. Of course that number may change depending on what the vet sees and does when they come out, but it's better than being blindsided.

Expensive Farriers are not necessarily good Farriers. The last place I lived my Guy was expensive for the location but worth every penny and then some. Where I am now the two most expensive I know of do a p!$$ poor job. Wouldn't let them touch my horse. Be careful to educate yourself and make sure your horse is getting the foot care he needs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^ SO true. I went through 6 different farriers ranging from $45-65 for just a normal trim, no shoes- for my filly, and they were all awful. Underslung heels, unmatching angles, etc. Then I happened to hear about a farrier that came to my vet's clinic and only charged $30 per trim for any horse if you brought it to him. My filly was even a total brat for him (I don't know what her problem was, she's stood quietly many times) but he did, by far, the best job I've seen in a long time, and he was super patient/gentle with her. It just took persistence to find a good one!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

1322271927queen said:


> I was hoping it wouldn't be over $130. I still have to get all his spring shots in March and I have the farrier coming next week. I picked the most expensive farrier because my horse's hooves have some issues (he's ottb). Well looks like I'll be living off spaghetti again for a while.


while price generally does reflect quality, the most expensive isn't _always_ the best. My farrier is not by any means the most expensive in the area, but IMHO she is the best - hands down. I have used a much more pricey farrier, and he was a huge dud and caused both my mares more problems than they had to begin with. Now, if price does reflect quality in the case of your farrier, then by all means go with the most expensive one. In my experience with my vet, they are the most expensive in the area - they are also the highest rated. So in that sense price does reflect quality.

My question though is why did you not discuss cost with your vet before having them out? Guess I am a little confused about that.

edit: for an appointment like yours I would pay around $200-$230. My vets call out fee is $90 regular, and I believe $110 or $120 for emergencies. The rest would be for looking at the cut, administering vaccine, and the vaccine itself.


----------

